# Tile without water barrier



## Kevincbus (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello all,

So I just finished tiling my bathroom surround and it looks great, but I just realized I didn't do any water barrier protection. I used backer board and put the tile right up against it. I feel really stupid right now. I am looking into hydrophobic grout sealants. Is this a realistic option or do I need to redo everything?

Thanks,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

I asked an installer why he missed that step. He said it wasn't on the work order. So I asked the salesman about it. He said he put it on the invoice for years before he discovered it wasn't being done so he gave up and dropped it and builders didn't mind saving the money.

I have repaired a few bathrooms with tile over regular drywall and or plywood. Repairs were need after 10 to 15 years.
Seal the grout periodically, inspect and re caulk when needed.


----------



## Kevincbus (Jan 17, 2017)

Awesome, so realistically I'll be fine for a long while? Itthankfully isn't over just drywall or plywood. What do you suggest sealing it with? I put many hours into this and want it to last at least 10 years (all i plan to live at my location). I used rather large tiles, roughly 20" by 7", and 1/8" grout lines. The tile itself appears to be waterproof.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

Every time I have fixed this stuff you can see the problem or likely problem before you take it apart.And when taking it apart I have proved my first suspect to be right.
So mostly you want to do upkeep but if yearly you seal the grout also means that yearly you are closely looking at every inch of grout. 
Any cement base product will absorb some moisture so sealing is a good idea.

As I know little about types of sealers you can have a look at this. Others here may have a favorite.
http://tileandgroutcleaning.net/Articles/grout-sealer-options


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 17, 2017)

Backer board is composed from red-lable cement and is considered water resistant.

Mix the sanded grout with only the acrylic modifier, no water, and it will also be water resistant.


----------



## Kevincbus (Jan 17, 2017)

Sounds good. I have already grouted with Mapei premixed premium grout. I would am not opposed to regrouting in the future. Should i be concerned for my wood behind the tile? The studs and subfloor?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

Kevincbus said:


> Sounds good. I have already grouted with Mapei premixed premium grout. I would am not opposed to regrouting in the future. Should i be concerned for my wood behind the tile? The studs and subfloor?



Grout will not leak like an open hole in the wall and if it does allow water thru a little every shower, it also has time to evaporate between showers.

If you have a piece of baker board left over. draw circle on it and hang it up some where. Then everyday touch it with a wet sponge and see how long it will take before you have to worry about the framing in the wall.:trophy:
Then add to that, how long it would take for water to get thru the grout.


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2017)

My neighbor had tile thinsetted to common drywall in his tub/shower combo, and it lasted 20 years before it began to collapse, so you are far better than others.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 18, 2017)

I had tile installed over Wonderboard (cement based) in 1990. i just regrouted this year. No problems.


----------



## Kevincbus (Jan 18, 2017)

Did you have a water barrier installed?


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 18, 2017)

Put it in perspective, you have an 1/8" line filled with grout, that's over thinset, that's over backer board. I'm no expert, and I don't know how long products like Hydro Ban have been used in homes, but the way you've done it is the way it's been done for a very long time, without issues.


----------



## Kevincbus (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks guys. I have also read elsewhere the premix grout is not a good idea. I have considering ripping that out to give myself a better shot and putting in epoxy or mix grout with additives. Thoughts?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 18, 2017)

Although you can't be sure of the mix formula, let it's performance, over time, dictate the decision to remove and replace.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 20, 2017)

Kevincbus said:


> Did you have a water barrier installed?


Nope. Wonderboard, tile adhesive, tiles and  grout. That's it. But then, they didn't have things like Redgard to apply.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2017)

Kevin, Just tell her, we said it was good enough and go grab a beer.


----------

